# Dent Removal near Tamworth



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi all,

Went away for the weekend and some inconsiderate  has done this:

[IMGhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28235012465/in/dateposted-public/


















Can anyone suggest a good place to sort this out near Tamworth, Staffordshire.

The paint is still intact, it look like just a dent.

Suggestions gratefully received.

Thanks in advance.

Andy.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Andy. I can't see your pics though - I think there may be a square bracket missing from your Flickr link. 

Hopefully someone will be able to point you in the right direction as regards a decent PDR guy. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Fixed the url and tags for you:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Strange, I can't see the pics in my post above, direct links below:


__
https://flic.kr/p/28235001285


__
https://flic.kr/p/28201274016


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

That quite a dent is it on a crease as well.
My Daughter had a Tiguan with a dent on the passengers door side. I phoned my Audi Dealer and they have a guy who comes in every week so arranged for it to be done at Audi and he did a good job.
So may be a good idea to speak to some main dealers around your area and find out their contacts if you get no joy on here.
Other than that Im going to have a small dent on a Fiesta done by this guy
Dent Aid (Staffs) Ryan Sutton m 07772463449 www.dentaid.co.uk
Not sure if he travels to Tamworth 
Dave


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks all.

I'll have a drive round the local dealers etc. and see what I can come up with.

Shall let you know.

Regards,

Andy.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Go to see Dave or Andy at Dentcraft in Sheldon. Utterly superb.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

If you willing to travel can use Auto-dents.co.uk on Leicester if you want more details send me a PM also get a better price than anyone I can guarantee with top quality work


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for that. Sheldon's pretty close I'll give them a ring.


----------

